# Coach Scribble Bag and Cleaning



## Purple Mermaid

Hello Everyone!   I am fairly new to this board but figured it would be the best place to ask for cleaning advice.

I have the Coach Scribble bag (from last year the white one with the bold colored C's.)  Since it is white it is hard to keep clean... I have some wear on the edges (which I dont know how because I change purses like everyday).

I also notice some dirtiness around the handles (on the white and blue cotton leading to the leather).  

How do you/did you or would you suggest cleaning this??

I used warm water and woolite but it seemed like it made the white fabric dingier than before!

HELP!


----------



## wickedassin

I'd recommend calling your local high end boutiques or department stores and ask for dry cleaner referrals.  A good reputable dry cleaner should be able to help you.  I know that someone else on the forum used water and ivory soap to clean her scarf tote--I don't know if that'd work for you since the materials might be different...


----------



## Purple Mermaid

I tried that already.  We dont have any boutiques where I live (the hicks) and I would NEVER trust one of our local dry cleaners with one of my bags.... 

Some of them do mail away service but honestly that scares me to death.  I did what the Coach Rep told me on the phone but it looks worse now than it did before (still useable I am the only one who notices it is "dirty")


----------



## luv4lv

i cleaned mine with SHOUT-the laundry cleaner, and water and the material got so clean- it looked new.


----------



## Purple Mermaid

LuvforLV

Did you use the stain stick... rub it on with a wash cloth... dilute it, use the wipes... 

More info please I would love to try this!


----------



## luv4lv

i put a small amount on the dirty parts, then cleaned it with a wet wash cloth, stains came right off, even lipstick. it works great.


----------



## freckled

_*i used ivory bar soap (which was rec. by a Coach SA) i rubbed a toothbrush on the soap bar and then wet the brush and then scrubbed the bag...it came out as white as the day i bought it. after i used the soap i wiped suds off with a wet towel/wash cloth. i did it 3 times over the time i had the bag. the second time it got pretty wet, but the leather trim already turned and wasn't really affected. i just took my time and was persistant! ivory worked great! *_


----------



## Bag Fetish

I tossed mine in the washer   stuffed a rolled up towel into it/zipped and tossed it into the dryer


----------



## Danielle T

Really? you're so brave  How does it come out?


Bag Fetish said:


> I tossed mine in the washer   stuffed a rolled up towel into it/zipped and tossed it into the dryer


----------



## Bag Fetish

before 












after















its much bright then when i started and the corners are much cleaner.


----------



## CitCat

I've used Ivory Liquid dish soap with warm water.  Also, I know this sounds anal/OCD, but when I carry any of my Scribbles I take the dust cover with me.  For instance, when I get in the car, I put the cover over the bag and take the bag out when I go in somewhere, and I also do it in restaurants.  I just hate for my bags to get dirty!  And yes, everyone makes fun of me, but I would rather keep them safe....


----------



## meganlovescoach

I have one from this past spring, i scrubbed mine with woolite in the bathtub with warm water, it worked well- they wrapped it in a towel, and rolled one up inside it, and let it hang for about a day or so, then when it was dry, i moisturized the leather- the handles the trim.. all of the leather!
it should be fine! next time i wash it, i'm going to scrub with a mr clean magic eraser!


----------



## rhodyrocks

I am going to clean mine with woolite and a soft brush.  Although I really do like the Mr Clean idea, maybe I'll re-think.  It sounds much easier!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I have a scribble tote from several years ago and I also tossed it into the washing machine. It was filthy when it went in and it came out beautiful. I had nothing to lose since the bag was so dirty and I was very pleasantly surprised to get a "new" bag. I did not use the dryer. I laid it out on a white towel and let it air dry.


----------



## CoachcrazyCKO

What type of soap did youj use? Did yours have leather on it? I purchased one for 80.00 and it's dirtier than the seller admitted. I don't want to ruin it. Take a chance?





LipGlossQueen said:


> I have a scribble tote from several years ago and I also tossed it into the washing machine. It was filthy when it went in and it came out beautiful. I had nothing to lose since the bag was so dirty and I was very pleasantly surprised to get a "new" bag. I did not use the dryer. I laid it out on a white towel and let it air dry.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachcrazyCKO said:


> What type of soap did youj use? Did yours have leather on it? I purchased one for 80.00 and it's dirtier than the seller admitted. I don't want to ruin it. Take a chance?


If the seller sold the bag as clean and it's dirty then I'd return it to sender as "SNAD".  If you alter the bag at all from the state you received it in then seller can refuse your return.  I'd try to work out things with seller, either return it for refund or ask them to cover the cost of cleaning it.


----------



## susanpc1967

I had this bag when it first came out and I used a blue dish washing soap and hang dry. It was whiter tha white. Yesterday I bought a repurposed bag online. This was on e a beautiful bag but dirty doesn’t describe how yellow it is, yuck. Today I’m going to use Oxi Clean in a cool water bath. I’ll post pictures before and after.


----------

